# HE STINKS! Help



## truwrxtacy (Oct 29, 2009)

I got a 2 1/2 year old white GSD, and he stinks. I bathed him about 2 months ago and he is already smelling bad. Does anyone else have problem with this? I know i'm not suppose to bathe him often but sometimes i cant stand it. I am going to start trying to give him some eggs and see if that helps, he is currently eating blue buffalo so i know its not his feed. Any other suggestions?
thanks


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Any idea where he smells? Is it his entire body or just certain areas?

Might be an allergy. Have you tried feeding a different protein sourced kibble? Like a Lamb based kibble instead of chicken? Maybe a grain free formula if grains are the issue.

How are his ears? Are they nice and clean or do they have a lot of gunk build up? Does he scratch a lot?


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

_Why don't you get some pet antibacterial wipes, they destroy doggie odours and are great for pets with allergies.._
_I use these on Nero every other day, and wash his bedding once a week, As I find the smells come from his beds._


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

does he stink or is it his natural
odor you don't like? try a different
food. work on the odor from the inside
out.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

My friend's dog has the foulest odor I've ever encountered on a dog. No matter what she does, he stinks. After he gets professionally bathed he still reeks. We always know when she's been on the elevator because the smell of the dog lingers in it for quite a while. I have no advice but I'm curious about responses so I'm going to stay tuned.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

If it is not a health problem with the dog, it has to be the food. Just like when some people eat a lot of garlic, and it seems to come out of there pores. I assume some dogs would smell from the foods that they are eating. I too will be interested in the answer.


----------



## truwrxtacy (Oct 29, 2009)

he smells in general overall, he smells like sweaty/wet dog. But he never goes outside, he is mostly a indoor dog. I dont wash his bedding so that might be an issue, but i do clean it by brushing all his hair off it. His ears seems fine, no gunk inside. But his coat isn't that great, his hair is pretty corase and he is not super white like my neighbor's GSD. He is has a patch of like yellowish white fur along his spine, kinda hard to explain. I have tried to switch his food, but he dosent like to eat in general unless it has alot of flavor so its hard to switch him. I also ferminate him like twice a month, still dont help the situation.


----------



## truwrxtacy (Oct 29, 2009)

here is a picture of him, cant seem to edit my last post.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Sounds like what you have is a dog that needs to be groomed more often. With that yellow fur along the spine it sounds like he has overactive sebacious glands. It's perfectly fine to bathe your dog whenever he gets stinky, as long as you use a mild dog shampoo. 

When you bathe him, mix a cup of baking soda with the shampoo you're using. Lather him up and let it sit for a few minutes before rinsing. You will have one white, sweet-smelling dog afterward.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Has the vet checked his anal glands?


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Mac had the dog smell on Wellness Kibble. We switched to 100% raw and the smell was gone. Changed to 50% Kibble and poof the smell is back. Not trying to push raw just making the point that even good kibble can cause the smell.


----------



## truwrxtacy (Oct 29, 2009)

thanks for the baking powder advice i will give it a try this weekend, as far as raw, i did try it once, he was pooping all crazy and it made him real upset. I will probably try it again once i have time to watch him for a week. He had diahrea inside his cage while i was gone when i had him on raw.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

truwrxtacy said:


> thanks for the baking powder advice


Make sure it's baking SODA, not baking POWDER. They are two different things.


----------



## truwrxtacy (Oct 29, 2009)

ahh yes yes baking soda lol typo sorry


----------

